# Record shows once in awhile feature



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I suggest a 3rd option for keeping shows around. Right now you have KUID and KUSN. I suggest Refresh every Week. OR REW.

It would be a setting that refreshes your Keep at Most limit only every once awhile. These shows could be deleted if Tivo needs space but otherwise Tivo would record 5 fresh shows (or whatever Keep at most limit is) every week.



The reason you need this feature is so

A) You don't want to use KUID because these shows aren't that important and you don't want to or have to manually delete episodes. 

B) and because some shows are played 20x a week and you never watch that many episodes in a week. Why record and purge 15 of the 20 episodes per week if you're only watching 5? 

I just find that I record some shows to keep around, but I don't need them KUID so they are taking up space no matter what and I don't need to have Tivo recording 20 reruns a week either. 


ARguments against? 

Well it's yet another feature.

You can manually delete.

You can set very low priority for these shows so whether they take up a tuner or not matters little. 

Tivo is always recording crap anyway even if you aren't.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I'd rather have a way to show if the other family member(s) have watched a show. Make it so after a user has watched it, it marks it as viewed. Have a setting in the Season Pass (or OnePass) that has a list of which users watch the show. When all users have watched, delete the show (unless set KUID.)


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Arcady said:


> I'd rather have a way to show if the other family member(s) have watched a show. Make it so after a user has watched it, it marks it as viewed. Have a setting in the Season Pass (or OnePass) that has a list of which users watch the show. When all users have watched, delete the show (unless set KUID.)


That's a whole different ballgame.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't understand this "freshness" aspect. If I have new and others, the others (being repeats, right?) are just as fresh this week as last week. So, their rotation does not matter, other than they get dumped once they have been viewed.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

jrtroo said:


> I don't understand this "freshness" aspect. If I have new and others, the others (being repeats, right?) are just as fresh this week as last week. So, their rotation does not matter, other than they get dumped once they have been viewed.


It's really a Push to your Tivo feature. For example, push 5 episodes of Modern Family reruns to my Tivo each week and erase the previous 5 that were there.

Why?

Well I find Modern Family repeats run 20x per week. Family likes to watch random old episodes but never gets close to watching that many per week. I only keep about 5 on hand so no need to record 5 then purge them and record 5 more then purge them and record 5 more before any in the family ever sits down to watch an episode that week.

There are a few shows like that. I guess it's for syndicated shows.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

if you just delete it when you are done, or any individual is done, then you keep refreshing anyhow. I guess I just don't understand how this is any different than just deleting when done or letting the tivo refresh episodes by retaining a certain amount. Thanks.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

jrtroo said:


> if you just delete it when you are done, or any individual is done, then you keep refreshing anyhow. I guess I just don't understand how this is any different than just deleting when done or letting the tivo refresh episodes by retaining a certain amount. Thanks.


KUID means you have to manually delete the episodes otherwise they stick around forever even if space is needed. Obviously we can do that and have done that. MY kids tended to not delete the shows. Not sure they quite understood the whole dealio. And then no one ever knew who was done with what either. I did alot of KUID with WMC and now with Tivo I went back to KUSIN.

But Keep Until Space Is Needed means your Tivo might record 20 reruns in a week even if you select keep 5 at most.

Modern Family, for example, sometimes has 10 reruns on a Saturday. By the end of Saturday Tivo will have recorded 10 MF reruns in less than 12 hours and discarded 5 of them because we only keep 5 around. That's before anyone thinks about watching a rerun of MF that week.

Why tie up a tuner and record shows only to turn around and start discarding them 2 1/2 hrs later before anyone thinks about watching one?

There's a few shows like this that I record for the wife and kids. It's mostly if not all syndicated shows.

So why not a happy medium sorta speak? Just push x # of shows to the Tivo per week.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

The TiVo is always recording anyway.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Arcady said:


> The TiVo is always recording anyway.


Yep except a season pass ties up a tuner although if you set it low enough priority I guess it doesn't matter much.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

If you were tuner constrained, I suppose there could be some minimal utility. But, that is not a major use case for tivo anymore with 4/6 available.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

jrtroo said:


> If you were tuner constrained, I suppose there could be some minimal utility. But, that is not a major use case for tivo anymore with 4/6 available.


You're too dismissive of having less tuners available. Have a Mini or two watching live tv, and then 2 tuners recording and purging syndicated shows before anyone watches and you're left with only 2 tuners available to record stuff.

And this feature seems pretty easy to implement. Tivo seems to keep track of dates already and they already keep track of how many episodes are on your machine. SEems like it would take 10 seconds for them to let you "record x shows per week."

and this feature represents how we watch tv. Not sure how many others are in the same boat.


----------



## jmfreefly (Jan 15, 2015)

trip1eX said:


> .
> 
> But Keep Until Space Is Needed means your Tivo might record 20 reruns in a week even if you select keep 5 at most.


? I am not sure I have ever seen my TiVo do this.. or are you referring to the stuff that ends up in 'TiVo recommends'? (being the other 15 shows)

Edit: Ahh. I see what you are saying.. don't want it tying up a tuner replacing one after another of your five. Yes, I agree, that would be an interesting option.. I think it would probably very low on the list (and possibly not on the list at all because of the 'tech support issue' of trying to clue people in on how/when it works).


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

It took me a while to understand what you were talking about. I think another way of saying it would be...

A season pass, for new&repeats, but record at most 5 per week, keep at most 5.

That _is_ quite a bit different than just keep at most 5, because that could easily record dozens per week.

I think a more flexible version would be...

A season pass, new&repeats, record at most N(episodes) per Y(time period), keep at most P(episodes). 

It certainly adds complexity to what is supposedly an easy to use appliance. I don't think it would be of any use to me but I guess for someone tuner-constrained it could be useful. I think an easy enough workaround is just to set the season pass at lowest priority. That's what I did when I only had two tuners.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm with ya. If its a tuner issue mixed with Minis, I say either just skip live and go with a recording OR just cancel the recording of something unnecessary.

Lets just see what the changes bring next month...


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Ok I think I can now sum up this feature in 4 words.

Keep For A Week. 

There's KUID, and Keep Until Space is Needed. Add KFAW to that mix.

The name is pretty self-explanatory. 

I think there are at least 5 shows we record that frequently show a ton of repeats in a week. Modern Family, the Middle, parks & rec, Storage Wars and pawn stars. 

KFAW would just keep a bunch of these around and would only record new ones after a week has passed.

again not sure how many others are in the same boat. And ...admittedly I've somehow been able to survive without this feature. 

AT the same time this seems like next to no work for Tivo to implement. And I don't think it would add any complexity. The name says it all.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Thumbs that stuff up three times and find random episodes in the suggestions folder. Since you don't seem to care what episodes they are anyway.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Arcady said:


> Thumbs that stuff up three times and find random episodes in the suggestions folder. Since you don't seem to care what episodes they are anyway.


I do care the stuff is recorded though. That's where suggestions falls short. Never mind the whole navigation of the suggestions folder that you would do on a consistent basis.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

If you keep one episode KUID, the suggestions of the same episode will be in the same folder. My wife does this with one show she occasionally likes to watch if it happens to record suggestions, but doesn't care if it has a season pass.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Arcady said:


> If you keep one episode KUID, the suggestions of the same episode will be in the same folder. My wife does this with one show she occasionally likes to watch if it happens to record suggestions, but doesn't care if it has a season pass.


:up: I do this too. The nice thing is that when a new suggestion is recorded, it will bump the folder up to the top of My Shows. I can take a look and if I don't want to watch the suggestion I just delete it, and the original, ancient, single show drops back to the bottom.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Arcady said:


> If you keep one episode KUID, the suggestions of the same episode will be in the same folder. My wife does this with one show she occasionally likes to watch if it happens to record suggestions, but doesn't care if it has a season pass.


 I have noticed that suggestions appear in folders sometimes. Maybe all the time?

But the problem with using Suggestions is there is no guarantee any episodes of the show are recorded during the week.


----------

